# Your weird, old professor



## QueenFly (Jun 29, 2021)

Hey there!

I'm looking for a partner who is interested in a roleplay centered around a woman's eyebrows!

The setting would be modern, YC being a university student, while MC plays the role of her unattractive professor. He isn't much of a respected guy, though not outright bullied by his students. Your character would fill the role of the stereotypical pretty girl, though not the bitchy kind. She's not a big fan of having to interact with her prof personally, but she wouldn't go out of her way to take time to insult the man.

Obviously the professor would fantasize about his student, just like anyone else does.
Thanks to the growing worries about wasting his chances he asks her to stay after class, where he would confess his interest in her, causing her to make it clear the feelings aren't mutual.
He would respond, telling her he knew that's what she'd say and so he offers her money to sleep with him. Still denying the man he tries to haggle, things coming down to the point where he'd give her a nice sum of money just for giving him consent to rub/massage her eyebrows and later on doing even more stuff like sniffing them, licking them or rubbing his dick over her beautiful, thick eyebrows.

Do you want me to be your teacher? Pay you to be able to smell you and do strange and lustful things to you? Rub your eyebrows and lick your neck?
If the answer is yes, hit me up and let's get weird together!


----------



## QueenFly (Jul 3, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi. Adult content is not permitted on the forums.


----------

